

CodeEval's technical screening tool now free - veritas9
http://blog.codeeval.com/screen-technical-candidates-for-free

======
spitfire
So this is just going to filter out all the candidates with real experience.
Is this aimed at body shops or something?

Or put another way, this only measures quantitate skill. Which ramps up quirky
at a young age. Qualitative skill builds over time.

~~~
wccrawford
I assume you mean that it will filter out people who have real skills because
they won't bother with such a test.

I think only the rockstars are going to do that. They're the only ones who
think their name means enough that they don't have to prove they can code.

